# The Charlie & Lola Lee Thread



## daveleeuk

Hi everyone! As requested and promised I said I'd get up some pictures of the new arrivals...

I'm going to use this thread to keep you updated on their lives, and will upload new pics every week or two. Kind of a timeline I suppose!

They are half Persian, half British Shorthair, and have many international 1st place prize winning ancestors!

All comments welcome!


----------



## daveleeuk

*#when quoting images please only quote the one(s) you're replying to#*



























































































*#when quoting images please only quote the one(s) you're replying to#*


----------



## daveleeuk

*#when quoting images please only quote the one(s) you're replying to#*














































*#when quoting images please only quote the one(s) you're replying to#*


----------



## colliemerles

beautiful pictures ,well worth the wait,,, could you be a bit quicker next time,,,,,,, (he hee heee only joking with ya,)


----------



## daveleeuk

lol, I'll try, last pic is my favourite


----------



## colliemerles

daveleeuk said:


> lol, I'll try, last pic is my favourite


last pictures is my fav to,, looks like its smiling,, and very contented,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## daveleeuk

They seem very happy, I glad they settled in so quickly. They were sleeping on our laps the first day, and as soon as we got them home they used the litter tray without help 

At the moment, I am feeding them Whiskas kitten wet food and biscuits, but I've heard that Whiskas is 'McDonalds for cats' so can anyone recommend a brand? (Wet and Dry).

Also, is there such thing as kitten 'treats', I have seen little fish head things, but I don't know whether they are suitable for young kittens and how often they should be treated.


----------



## Vixie

those are great pictures, they are little stunners  I also like the last pic but the first one also caught my attention as the kittens eyes are stunning in it I kept staring at them they are quite hypnotising


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Very cute kitts davyleeGoin' off ya last pic they clearly live a hard life Will you be showing these cute babies or are they pets? I'm sure they'd do wellHey since their 1/2 persian and 1/2 Bsh does that make them perhairs


----------



## daveleeuk

*#Kitten Update#
*
Last week Charlie and Lola had their first visit to the vets, to get a check-up and their first round of injections.

They weren't best pleased by the needles, but they weren't too bad at all, the vets is a 'Vets for Pets' and for £120 per cat we got the first two injections, and they get the rest of their injections free for life which I think is a pretty good buy!

Another thing they went rhough was fleaing, I'd heard that cats hate the flea stuff, but Charlie & Lola didn't mind it much at all, but we did have to seperate them for an hour and not stroke them  But now they are flea free 

I have also changed their diet from Whiskas (as i've been told whiskas is like maccy d's for cats), to Science Plan biscuits and wet food, which is alot more expensive, but if it's good for them then it's worth it I suppose. Plus I buy it in large quantities so it works out OK for all of us!

*#Kitten Update#*


----------



## daveleeuk

Oooo nearly forgot, Charlie has decided to poo in the plant pot a couple of timesm does anyone know how I can deter him from doing it again?


----------



## Guest

get rid of plants!


----------



## Vixie

hee hee simple but effective


----------



## plumo72

they are gorgeous


----------



## daveleeuk

Evening all, the kittens are 12 weeks old now, and it's time for a picture update, enjoy!
*
#when quoting images please only quote the one(s) you're replying to#*







































































*#when quoting images please only quote the one(s) you're replying to#*


----------



## daveleeuk

*Please remember to rate this thread!*


----------



## Guest

Great! I love that one in the bag!


----------



## daveleeuk

Anele Jessica said:


> Great! I love that one in the bag!


I didn't put them in it either, it was out of choice and they were in there for about 5 hours!


----------



## colliemerles

they are looking good,, i also love the one of them in the bag,!!!!!good job it wasnt the bag that he decided to start pooing in,!!!!!lol


----------



## Vixie

great pics they are looking really good, very cute


----------



## daveleeuk




----------



## daveleeuk

^^ about 4.5 months old now.

Both cats have now been nuetered&spayed (poor Charlie), and are undergoing the imaginary ringworm treatment. Which they're not best pleased about


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Great pics of 2 beautiful cats DL-they are cuties


----------



## bee112

oh my god they are the cutest kittens EVER! what breed are they?


----------



## daveleeuk

bee112 said:


> oh my god they are the cutest kittens EVER! what breed are they?


Lol, that's what our vets said, they keep trying to steal them.

They're half Persian, half British Short hair. But oddly they look alot like Egyptain Maus.

Their dad (BSH) looked like this:









Their mum (Persian - the ginger cat from shrek) looked like this:









Weird huh?


----------



## daveleeuk

sorry for the ridiculously large picture :S


----------



## sskmick

Well the combination worked they are beautiful.

Sue


----------



## bee112

yeh I love their little round heads! Their colour is nice too.

What are their personalities like?


----------



## daveleeuk

bee112 said:


> yeh I love their little round heads! Their colour is nice too.
> 
> What are their personalities like?


They are very different actually. Both VERY mischevious and interested in EVERYTHING though. They love each other loads, and hate being apart, they follow each other around all the time, and snuggle up together.

Lola is definately more affectionate, she rubs up against your legs loads and loves her chin being stroked. She also runs towards you then flips onto her back putting her legs in the air so you can stroke her belly! Lola is very much the 'silly little sister' though. She's alkways getting stuck in places, and rarely listens. Charlie tends to sit back, watch Lola, and learn from her mistakes!

Charlie is very much the clever cat, as said ^. He isn't unaffectionate, but he definately enjoys his own company more. Atm he LOVES the sound of his own voice, im guessing he's just learnt to meow properly so he does it loads. He also makes a weird pigeon like noise when he's confused which always has me in fits of laughter!


----------



## bee112

That's so adoreable!

I would love to get a little brother or sister for Alfie at some point, it'ds great seeing kittens playing together


----------



## daveleeuk

bee112 said:


> That's so adoreable!
> 
> I would love to get a little brother or sister for Alfie at some point, it'ds great seeing kittens playing together


Yer, I could watch them all day  Was there a reason you only got one?


----------



## bee112

couldn't really afford to get 2 at the same time! I spend loads of time with Alfie, I bring him into work somedays and my boyfriend will sit with him when I'm not there..

Just think it will be nice to get him a little friend.. once I've got him neutered I'll look into getting another one


----------



## daveleeuk

bee112 said:


> couldn't really afford to get 2 at the same time! I spend loads of time with Alfie, I bring him into work somedays and my boyfriend will sit with him when I'm not there..
> 
> Just think it will be nice to get him a little friend.. once I've got him neutered I'll look into getting another one


No cats are expensive! Thats cool you get to take him to work, does he go in the car everyday too then?

Nic eto know he's always with someone then! I felt I had to get two as theyd be alone all day, and i figured if i just got one itd get lonely and depressed, so i got two to keep eachother company. They seem very happy


----------



## Lynsey

daveleeuk said:


> I felt I had to get two as theyd be alone all day, and i figured if i just got one itd get lonely and depressed, so i got two to keep eachother company. They seem very happy


It won't stop with 2 you know, I ended up with 4 and am trying to persuade hubby that we need to keep the Mum we are fostering, so that will be 5!!


----------



## daveleeuk

Lynsey said:


> It won't stop with 2 you know, I ended up with 4 and am trying to persuade hubby that we need to keep the Mum we are fostering, so that will be 5!!


Blimey! I don't think I could handle that many!


----------



## bee112

aww Charlie and Lola are just insanely cute! How old are they now?


----------



## daveleeuk

Um, they were born in November so I guess around 7 months. Still love them just as much as when they were kittens though, Charlie still loves a nice cuddle!

You really get to see their personalities evolve it's really nice


----------



## Selk67U2

*They are truly beautiful Dave*


----------



## daveleeuk

Thanks very much, I'm going to put up some new pics soon i hope.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Great, be lovely to see them growing up*


----------



## daveleeuk

Yer and ill post some pics of the lovely dining table they ruined lol, i have covered the chair & table legs in foil to try and deter them, but the just reach above it to the leather now  

I tried that spray too, but it doesnt do a thing and smells disgusting


----------



## Selk67U2

*oh no Dave....not good. I have one thats ripped our new wallpaper off, dunno what it is with wallpaper, someone said that there's something in wallpaper paste that cats like*


----------



## daveleeuk

lol, wallpaper can be very expensive too! ah well, i suppose you have to expect stuff like this from having cats!

Lola is malting quite alot when I stroke her, is that OK for such a young cat? I do brush her


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yea, the joys of cats, lol They're worth it though

Yea, don't worry, they do moult quite a lot this time of year*


----------



## daveleeuk

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, the joys of cats, lol They're worth it though
> 
> Yea, don't worry, they do moult quite a lot this time of year*


 Good i was quite worried id have a bald cat!

It's weird though, Lola's fur is incredibly soft, like SERIOUSLY soft, where as Charlie's is no way near as soft. I didn't think related cats could be so different. Not just fur wise either, Lola looks very BSH, especially in her face, but Charlie looks like an Egyptian Mau or a Bengal.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, no, it's amazing how much fur comes from one cat, lol.

Yea, you can get different coat types in one litter We have a litter of 6 here and all their coats are slighly different from each other, 1 is even not as longhaired as the others*


----------



## daveleeuk

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, no, it's amazing how much fur comes from one cat, lol.
> 
> Yea, you can get different coat types in one litter We have a litter of 6 here and all their coats are slighly different from each other, 1 is even not as longhaired as the others*


yer it is crazy, i keep thinking lola is really fat, but when you grab her, she the same as Charlie, just has LOADS more fur!


----------



## Selk67U2

> yer it is crazy, i keep thinking lola is really fat, but when you grab her, she the same as Charlie, just has LOADS more fur!


*Hahaha..*


----------



## bee112

My 2 are starting to mault aswell! I use a Zoom Groom on them which gets all the loose hairs out!


----------



## daveleeuk

bee112 said:


> My 2 are starting to mault aswell! I use a Zoom Groom on them which gets all the loose hairs out!


hmmmm zoom groom, ima have to look that up


----------



## bee112

You can get them in the Vets but it's cheaper on ebay


----------



## daveleeuk

Ah do you use the flea stuff in an orangey colour box? I really need to know whats its called, coz i need to buy it from ebay instead of vets as its cheaper.


----------



## bee112

frontline I use for fleas... and I bath them every couple of months with a flea repellent shampoo from pets at home


----------



## daveleeuk

bee112 said:


> frontline I use for fleas... and I bath them every couple of months with a flea repellent shampoo from pets at home


Really? Wow, don't they hate it?


----------



## daveleeuk




----------



## bee112

They're looking gorgeous.. Love their litle round heads!


----------



## daveleeuk

Thanks, the TV one is my favourite, she was there for aaaggeessss


----------



## Hannerr

They're gorgeous. Love tham  Sooo cute. I can't stop smiling


----------



## daveleeuk

Hello everyone, long time since I've been on, how are ya all?

Anyhoo.

Slighht problem with Charles...

I was sorting out my wardrobe the other week, and went to shut the door, turned out Charlie was ontop of it looking down into it and I shut his head in the door, it wasnt really hard, but he yelped then ran off.

Since then he seems to be scared of everything, sudden movements, noises etc etc, and he even seems scared of me sometimes. Is there anything I can do to help his nerves? Or is it something that only time will cure.

(he wasn't injured btw, just very scared)


----------



## marafi

They all look soo beautiful and cute!


----------



## mezzer

omg.....what fantastic looking kittens, I love their colour


----------

